# corner light help



## 97GXE_Kid (Jul 30, 2004)

i searched, i found a few but nothing solved my problem :\

so heres the deal, my turn signal works... corner light doesnt stay on.

things to consider:
-i've checked all the fuses, in the car and in the engine bay
-one side stays on :\
-blinks with signal and hazards
-awhile back i noticed that my lights, back and front.. stopped blinking when i would sound my alarm .. i didnt mind because it doesnt matter much to me but that may help you guys in deciding what i should check for
all other lights, bulbs, everything..work 

but i failed my inspection because this dumb corner light wont stay on..even though it blinks.. :sigh:

so i have 15 days to get this fixed, thanks guys


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

well it is deffinetely an electrical problem.. maybe you have a bad ground for the parking lights... also check your tailights.. do they turn on with the parking lights or not.. check the tailight fuse regardless and see if its blown.. 

here is a thread regarding your problem.. hope it helps..

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=43332&highlight=parking+lights


----------



## 97GXE_Kid (Jul 30, 2004)

UnkalledFor said:


> well it is deffinetely an electrical problem.. maybe you have a bad ground for the parking lights... also check your tailights.. do they turn on with the parking lights or not.. check the tailight fuse regardless and see if its blown..
> 
> here is a thread regarding your problem.. hope it helps..
> 
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=43332&highlight=parking+lights



yea i read that one.. haha, i'm so passed the point where my dash lights dont light up ..that happend to me a few months back, it was a fuse

hm .. tail lights light up and work all dandy .. are the (front) corners supposed to be on when you turn on your headlights with the key not in? .. because i noticed mine do not. .. not sure if its supposed to be like that though


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

97GXE_Kid said:


> yea i read that one.. haha, i'm so passed the point where my dash lights dont light up ..that happend to me a few months back, it was a fuse
> 
> hm .. tail lights light up and work all dandy .. are the (front) corners supposed to be on when you turn on your headlights with the key not in? .. because i noticed mine do not. .. not sure if its supposed to be like that though


yes.. if your lights are on, they should always be on (unless wired differently on purpose)...ill get you the wiring diagrams for the parking lights.. maybe theyll help u find the problem... PM me your email


----------



## 97GXE_Kid (Jul 30, 2004)

UnkalledFor said:


> yes.. if your lights are on, they should always be on (unless wired differently on purpose)...ill get you the wiring diagrams for the parking lights.. maybe theyll help u find the problem... PM me your email


then maybe mine are messed up cuz they arent on if i turn my lights on with my car off 

[email protected]

thanks for ur help, hopefully i can get it..though i dont know much about tha ... i bought my manual .. should it be in there?.. Haynes for my sentra, '95 - '99


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

97GXE_Kid said:


> then maybe mine are messed up cuz they arent on if i turn my lights on with my car off
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> thanks for ur help, hopefully i can get it..though i dont know much about tha ... i bought my manual .. should it be in there?.. Haynes for my sentra, '95 - '99



Haynes manual won't fix a damn thing. What you need is the Factory Service Manual... it just so happens to be posted at the top of this forum.


Say, if the light bulb has only 1 filament and your flashers work properly that would mean your bulb is getting power, right?
Just a thought.


----------



## Omega3k1 (Jan 6, 2005)

i had a similar problem with mine after i put in my clear corners from ebay. The turn signal worked on both and the passenger side parking light worked. But on my driver side it would come on and off from time to time, so i pulled the turn signal out and started to fiddle w/ the bulb and i would notice it woudl come on and off. I tried a few different things and then i remembered i had some extra bulbs laying around. I popped on of those in and behold it worked. 

It could also just be a bad connection of the bulb to the socket, make sure your lights are off and the battery's unhooked and take a file or wire brush in there and clean it up a bit.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

97GXE_Kid said:


> i searched, i found a few but nothing solved my problem :\
> 
> so heres the deal, my turn signal works... corner light doesnt stay on.
> 
> -blinks with signal and hazards


When the second bulb in a dual bulb set up blinks with the other filament the powered light is grounding through the other filament, turning it on.
Ask any Ex-Old Audi owner !!!!

So this is simply a grounding problem, in the bulb holder, or lamp assembly, to the chassis.

To test this use a resistance multimeter from the bulb housing to the chassis ground.

I have personly had this problem on ..suprize... an Audi, and my GM suburban.

BTW when you are out driving and see a cars rear side light go out when the brake lights go on, its this problem.
Good luck....


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

well, doesn't he have an aftermarket alarm system too?? let's not forget that part, unless he doesn't have it where the lights illuminate when it's armed or disarmed.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

azkicker0027 said:


> well, doesn't he have an aftermarket alarm system too?? let's not forget that part, unless he doesn't have it where the lights illuminate when it's armed or disarmed.


Ok but the alarm would normaly be wired to the lights so that both turn on and flash, so if only one is working normally then something is wrong with the wiring on the other one. 
Is this in fact an after market or a Nissan alarm?
My 97 GXE didnt come with a factory alarm, but daughters 97 SER did. My guess is that it is an option and also an accessory that can be added.


----------

